# Just needs a little butter and salt...



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

Dyed and stabilized corn cobs. Wish it was sunny outside to get some pictures that really show off the colors but it's grey and dreary today...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

I saw the title and thought, Oh! Popcorn!
Close enough....looks yummy too. Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Those are way cool. How much difference does size of the cob make Colin?

Wondering because I was playing with some ornamental popcorn last year in the garden, ears are not big at all. In my sandy Florida soil they'd probably have to be cast after dying and stabilizing to turn them in fact. However... I grew them in ND years back, and they were half again the size of what I got down here. Soil/Length of Daylight/Lack of Squirrels and Raccoons in my garden being the driving factors there I believe.

If you've got room in the garden, the kids love the little bitty ears and different colors of corn, it makes great holiday decorations, after which it makes really good popcorn. I was seriously impressed with the quality of the popcorn, and I'm a popcorn fanatic, give me a bowl of popcorn the size of a bathtub, and I can eat it, popcorn fanatic. Kernels are huge but they all pop up really light and fluffy, with an excellent flavor. 

http://www.rareseeds.com/dakota-black-popcorn/
http://www.rareseeds.com/smoke-signal-indian-popcorn-/
http://www.rareseeds.com/strawberry-popcorn/


Cobs on these ears, up there, would likely be an inch and a quarter in diameter, the black and the smoke-signal will yield ears that are 6 - 7 inches long, strawberry 3 - 4 inches long.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Those are way cool. How much difference does size of the cob make Colin?
> 
> Wondering because I was playing with some ornamental popcorn last year in the garden, ears are not big at all. In my sandy Florida soil they'd probably have to be cast after dying and stabilizing to turn them in fact. However... I grew them in ND years back, and they were half again the size of what I got down here. Soil/Length of Daylight/Lack of Squirrels and Raccoons in my garden being the driving factors there I believe.
> 
> ...



Inch and 1/4, 6-7 long is pretty much what I'm starting with. I get mine from a farmer outside his corn crib where he keeps the feed corn. The only thing I don't like and I've seen it with commercially processed cobs too is that they tend to have voids inside even after stabilization, with or without a pressure cycle. I rough turn the cob down to about the final size or even a few thousandths less, hit with a layer of thick CA, go back and spot fill with thick CA any voids left and then after it's hard I turn to final dimension, sand and finish with CA.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't know... maybe they'd be smaller than that, if that's the case. The ears are quite a bit smaller than a normal ear of corn. These I grew down here this year, the black and smoke-signal, the ears are only 4 - 5 inches long, strawberry I've seen bigger strawberries than a lot of them. They're just a little bigger than golf ball size. I do know my ears were half again bigger than these when I grew them up north.

Just a thought... be something to play with if you got room in the garden, and like popcorn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Butter and salt.... how corny can you get?



Stick to making pens and leave the jokes to the funny people.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Butter and salt.... how corny can you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to making pens and leave the jokes to the funny people.



I will as soon as we get some funny people on here.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

I can't even COBprehend how you fail to see the humor.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I can't even COBprehend how you fail to see the humor.



Sorry, That just POPPED out.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I can't even COBprehend how you fail to see the humor.



And I will admit, there is at least a KERNEL of humor there.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> And I will admit, there is at least a KERNEL of humor there.


Oh that's good...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh that's good...


Ear, ear.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2016)

A-maize-ing pens! 
(Couldn't believe that one was still out there with a couple of pros like Colin and Don working the pun factory)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 23, 2016)

all shucks looks like I late to this corny party. I was cobbled up stacking cut firewood today and I am popped

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Wow...you guys are making corn-y remarks about Colins husk-y pens..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Ethanol this really necessary? I'm just gonna shuck my mouth.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

For the record, I'm glad you finally pulled the cob out of your um... storage


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2016)

Nothing like a cornucopia of pens! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Nothing like a cornucopia of pens! Chuck


That's strong right there. Chuck steps up swinging...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 24, 2016)

Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

